# Paw pads red/worn out ?



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I use a product called Mushers Secret on all of my dogs feet year round. We have a lot of road salt in the winter here which is very tough on a dog's paws and in the summer the asphalt gets quite hot. I try not to walk the dogs during the hottest part of the day. Unfortunately on very hot days even the boards on our deck become hot. The Mushers Secret offers protection for their paw pads. It comes in a jar and it looks like vaseline (it's not). You simply rub a small amount on their paws before they go out walking. I usually put some on their feet at night before bed as well. It's available at many of the big box pet stores as well as online. You may want to try it to protect Leo's feet. It works really well. My dogs paw pads no longer crack or become red and irritated.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Thank you for this ! I'm going to try this out !!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

100% agree, I have it for my pups as well.... oddly Gunner seems to have very thick pads, but I consider it one of those "great to have around" things.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have read other posts on this on other forums in the past and it seems like a very good thing to have.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Thanks. ! Ive tried it - hopefully he'll learn to not lick it off gradually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

